# Question sur WebView et Notification =)



## BabyAzerty (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,


Un ami me demande de lui faire une appli qui doit afficher des articles d'une base de données d'un certain site. Il souhaiterai cette appli sous iPhone et Android.

Je me disais qu'il serait interessant de faire en réalité une appli HTML5/CSS3 pour la majorité et de faire au niveau du code natif obj-c et java uniquement un affichage WebView (sur iPhone c'est UIWebView et sur Android je ne sais plus mais c'est quelque chose du genre)

Ma première question est : est-ce que ca sera accepter sur les stores Apple et Android ?

Ensuite, j'ai une 2ieme question : Est-il possible de faire un système de notification (pour le coup écrit en natif forcement) qui, par exmple, consulte la base de données toutes les 5min à la recherche d'une nouvelle entrée ? (et dans ce cas le systeme de notification devra recevoir et interpreter une réponse XML ou JSON)

Cela est-il possible sur iPhone et sur Android ? (ca serait utiliser lorsque l'appli est en background)


En vous remerciant d'avance !

B.Azerty


----------



## Rez2a (7 Avril 2012)

Tu n'as pas le droit d'utiliser les tâches en background sur iPhone pour ça, les timers seront coupés lorsque l'appli passera en arrière-plan et ça n'est pas une bonne idée de feinter en utilisant les services qui sont autorisés en background mais qui ne sont pas destinés à ce genre d'utilisation.

Le plus simple, ça reste d'utiliser le Push ; dès qu'un nouvel article est disponible, c'est le serveur qui envoie directement un message à l'iPhone, et pas ce dernier qui va checker périodiquement les nouveaux articles sur le serveur.

Techniquement, le serveur utilise un cron pour vérifier les nouveaux articles, et quand il y en a, il envoie un message à Apple qui se charge de le transmettre aux iPhone en question.

Après, tu peux optimiser ça comme tu veux ; le serveur envoie du JSON à Apple (avec le titre de la notification Push, le son à jouer et le nombre apparaissant dans le badge de nouvelles notifs de l'appli chez l'utilisateur), et il peut aussi envoyer d'autres données qui seront interprétées par l'appli (l'URL du nouvel article par exemple, pour que la webview de l'appli tape directement dans cette URL lorsque l'utilisateur décide de lire la notification), dans la limite de 256b pour le dictionnaire de notification.

Bref, fais une recherche sur APNS, à mon avis c'est ce que tu cherches.


----------



## BabyAzerty (8 Avril 2012)

Wow ! 
Alors là, merci énormément Rez2a pour toutes ces précisions !


Aussi, tu ne saurais pas si ce genre d'appli HTML5/CSS3 passe facilement sur l'AppStore ou pas ?
Je ne trouve pas beaucoup de documentation sur les restrictions du marché pour les appli WebView =S


----------

